# Foxpro Firestorm



## Bigdrowdy1

OK I bit the bullet and spent some funds on modern caller.The Firestorm is suppose to be between the FX3 and Fury with the T9 remote plus 50 free calls. Have Old Burnham Brothers cassette caller 20 plus years old dont remember. Still works fine with original battery but weighs about 15 lbs and gets heavier the longer you hunt.( wonder if todays callers will last like this one has). Have Phantom Caller non remote for6 or 7 years still good working order. Now with all that said my question is what calls would you recomend. Wood pecker(bird sounds) most of the rabbit distress calls. I am not sure when it comes to the yote sounds. The Ki Yi for sure beyond that I am lost. The sounds bites are to short to make disscesssions on. Plus the fact they have over 300 calls to choose from. Would appreciate any and all suggestions. I will probably be looking to sell these as well if anyone is interested.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

plan on hunting yotes, bobs, fox, maybe raccoons, hogs, crows never called raccoons or hogs that would be new one on me.


----------



## youngdon

Talk to the guys at foxpro they have a standard 50 call package that makes a good starting point. There are some that you would probably want to change out but on the other hand I have found that some of my best success has come with calls that are out of the norm for this part of the country, I think because everyone else is using them and the yotes get edumacated to them.


----------



## wvcoyote

I have found that some of my best success has come with calls that are out of the norm for this part of the country, I think because everyone else is using them and the yotes get edumacated to them.[/QUOTE]

you are right youngdon, be surprised how many coyotes you can call in with out of norm calls.( my go to call is a jack rabbit distress,or snowshoe hare.aren't any jack rabbite in 1000 miles or so, but it works)


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

Not much response but thanks youngdon and wvcoyote. I ordered an additional 10 and had a hard time doing that. 60 calls is quite a bit to chose. The guys at allpredatorcalls was a great help. Now waiting till arrival estimated 2nd week of june. Thanks again guys.


----------



## youngdon

I'll bet that you are chomping at the bit waiting for that new caller.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

You bet counting the days. Hoping to try it out fathers day in OKla. well let ya know how it goes.


----------



## youngdon

I'm looking forward to your review. Is it here yet?


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

not yet not till 1st week June checked today and still havent arrived at apc.


----------



## youngdon

Now is it here now huh is it huh huh


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

Lol going broke buying other stuff needed. Wow did you see the new caring cases. What about the more improved longer last ing batteries. Should I get a better light for night huntin this one is 2 years old. TOO muCH Time Too wait.


----------



## youngdon

I have seen the carrying cases and they are pretty neat. I do not use one though as I carry mine in my backpack. I don't use the rechargables maybe someday, but I have found that the alkalines last a long time and the low-battery indicater is fairly accurate. I always carry a fresh set in my backpack for both the caller and the remote.


----------



## Orphanedcowboy

I wish I would have waited, I bought the CS-24 a couple of months ago, knowing about the Firestorm, but yesterday Foxpro announced the Foxbang feature on the Firestorm, that would have been a cool option to have known about, because I would have waited on the Firestorm had it been made known when the announced the new calls


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

Orphanedcowboy what is the foxbang feature? Just FYI ordered rechargeable batterys from All-Batterys.com for half the price of APC. Got 24 batteries and charger (exact same batteries and charger) plus if I write a review get 30.00 credit(cost of batteries). Will let you know how they last. Still waitng for Firestorm, APC has not recieves their shipment as of Friday.


----------



## ebbs

Here you go rowdy, check this out. Looks awesome!

http://gofoxpro.com/foxbang.php


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

Thanks ebbs got that and didnt even know about it. Now if only it would arrive.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

Still not here


----------



## youngdon

Bigd, my plan was to post "is it here yet" everyday until it got here, I'm glad i didn't, but geez did they send it by three legged pack mule?


----------



## hassell

Ya, there shouldn't be a problem now, seeing as winter is over, it was coming by boat and the rivers are not frozen now!!!!


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

I am wondering if its coming from over the water front and the volcano has anything to do with it. LOL Hell fly east you will still get here.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

GOT It !!!!!!!! yeppie yi yea this hunter is going to go play all night and all day (well till it gets tooo hot). Tested last night on neighbor hood had dogs howlin. Tested in parking lot at work ( City folk sure are fun to Jack with)most aint never heard bobcat in heat call some ran others looked then walked away looking back then the one who went to look and I turn the buck grunt on he took off for the front door.Country Boy Humor HA HA HA. Looks great ,sounds great, works great. This weekend Belongs to me and the heat and my batteries and Foxpro Firestorm


----------



## hassell

Well I'm happy for you, sounds like a lot of laughs when using in the neighbor hood, I'd have to win the lottery up here to be able to afford what they charge for things, maybe one day!!!


----------



## ebbs

Happy hunting BigD!!!


----------



## youngdon

You're really going to like the caller BigD, I know I like mine, although I still mouth call the e callers are really versatile. Let us know how the weekend goes and take pics.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

Heck even if I took pictures havent been able to figure out how to post. On call and me is racin to see who can post first. We both get the same message TO BIG not use to such a problem but workin on over coming it . LOL


----------



## youngdon

How many megapixel, and what brand of camera do you have ?


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

OK I think I am back up again. Major computer issues have been driving me crazy. Ok lets see how this works.I have a Kodak HD 8.1 mega pixal 12 power zoom. I love the Firestorm only 1 problem to date. I can barely see the lcd screen with my reading glasses on. Bright light helps but I like setting in the shadows. My glasses and scopes dont work together very well. I will try and write up a in dept report on the caller ,batteries and charger later. Glad to be back.


----------



## youngdon

When you are making a post on this site click on the "go advanced " it will then let you go to "attachments" left click on attachments. And then you need to find the file or program where your pics are stored and click on them. My pics in a seperate file are sometimes listed by number and you have to choose each one (right click to choose preview) then write the #'s down on paper of which ones you want to post. Now read aboveDo you use the easy share software ? or do you have the pics in a file ? If on easy share are they in albums ? if so click the album the pics should then be on a page (real small pics) all together. I think you have to left click and hold it while you drag it over to the right in to a open area ( I can't remember if this area has a name) when you get it there let go of the click.

I read this back and I hope it helps, it all sounds confusing to me. I have just kind of muddled through it by trial and error, mostly error !!


----------



## youngdon

YIKES !! as I re-read this it seems confusing to me. Maybe one of the others can help more (ebbs, or Chris) ?


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

View attachment 1260
If this works .This is one of my rewards for managing the yotes and allowing the deer make some good smoke sausage.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

I did it, I did it !!!!!! now what did I do again?


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

Sorry guys this didnt belong here but I did not think it would work any how.


----------



## youngdon

Nice smoker Bigd !!


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

Thanks YD . I love it


----------



## hassell

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> Thanks YD . I love it


 This is so funny, as I'm reading all the above concerning posting pics., we have the kitchen completely gutted and the woman asks how many hot dogs can I eat as we only have the BBQ. to cook on(to hot for a fire) she hadn't even left the room when I scrolled down to the pic. of all the smokies and yelled if this is what she had on the menu, now that was perfect timing!!!!

Seeing as I haven't eaten yet today, the smokies over the BBQ.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

Top rack is smoke sausage and the bottom rack is 1lb summer sausage sticks. There is cajun, italian and texas jalapeno light the sweat glands up summer sausage.


----------



## hassell

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> Top rack is smoke sausage and the bottom rack is 1lb summer sausage sticks. There is cajun, italian and texas jalapeno light the sweat glands up summer sausage.


 Well I just had regular wieners, after looking at the pic. again and now this quote I'm hungry again!!HA. Have made many pounds of game sausages etc. , speaking of heat, you can't make it hot enough for me, which I'm sure I'll get some replies on that comment. Have 300 pepper plants in the garden.


----------



## catcapper

"My glasses and scopes dont work together very well."

If your scopes have a lock ring on the rear, you can loosen the ring and focus the scope to your glasses by turning the rear eye peice and then retighten the lock ring.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

Sorry cat my glasses are for reading Heck If I look up in them Its like drinking a fifth trying to see any distance at all. They work great for reading( there fore their name) but trying to watch ahillside is another thing. I can see great past my arms reach but within that range Iam seeing a bunch of blurred things. Went and renewed my drivers liesense thought I aced it till the lady asked me to read the other line!!!!!! Had to wink between eyes to see it. Still got 20 20 acording to them. I think my arms have gotten shorter over time( if they were only 18 inches longer)( This may explain monkeys arms). LOL 2x When it is scope time thats not the problem its those small worders on the remote that choose to fuss out.LOL


----------



## youngdon

I too wear readers, but not in the field, unless I'm doing something close up. Just a reminder that if you carry yours as I do by hanging them by the arm on my shirt to turn them lenses in so they don't give you away with a reflection.


----------



## ebbs

Good tip, Don. Speaking of glasses I'm wondering if anyone has ever worn those camo lens hunting glasses/safety glasses? I've been busted by a turkey more than once for blinking or peaking out of the corner of my eye at a bird that was too close. Wondering if they're even worth the trouble. I got lasik surgery so I wouldn't have to wear glasses while hunting anymore but I find myself constantly irritated by wind in my eyes and mosquitos and gnats flying in all the time.


----------



## On a call

Never wore or used that type of glasses. You however might just try a face, head or hat net. I find it works for me I wear glasses but even if I did not the skeeters, gnats, flies, and what ever wants to bug me is kept inches from my face and eyes. I prefer a large brimed hat like the Nam type hat with a drop curtain. It works best and when I do not need it it stuffs up inside the hat out of the way. Never had a turkey bust me...but then I am hunting these stupid easterns. I can drive right up to them in my truck and shoot em.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

That is of coarse after you exit your truck and leave the road way correct ?


----------



## youngdon

Two words ......ROAD KILL.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

thats rough on these new plastic bumpers!!!!LOL


----------



## On a call

Well have to tell you the truth...there was a video on U- Tube...there was this guy who shows ya how to drive up on elk... ever see it ??

Trying to think of his name .... ed, no.....eddy, no not that either....oh yeah....Ebbs


----------



## On a call

BD....nah..these turkey here are a tuff bird to hunt smart as a whip, quiet as a snake, fastest to react, hear like a deer, see like a hawk, if they could smell they would be impossible to shoot.

They tend to jump down and shut up. With hens that is...which is most of the time. But we have taken a few


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

Bird with hens challenging. Hunting where no birds more challenging.LOL


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

View attachment 1292
View attachment 1293
Me and my Dad. Man who introduced me to hunting and a lifetime of memories. My bird from this year. There is a long story behind it. Old birds are truly WISE.(Sorry nothing meant there YD) not the wise part the Old word.LOL This was a 2yr old the Old tom ran away with the hens.I might post the story sometime. It is a good 1


----------



## youngdon

Better be careful whipper snapper I'll have that gentleman next to you remind you to respect you elders. Something tells me he'll still give you a good one if'n you need it. LOL


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

That would be a BIG 10-4


----------



## On a call

Nice bird..BD !

All birds are nice some are just sweeter. If I can ever figure out how to load video's I will share a hunt I had with my son last year.


----------

